# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Spin-off Rumour

## Abbie

im really sry but there is no rumour mill here so ive had to put it in the spoilier.

Ben and Lisa are set to get their own spin off show when hollyoaks goes off the air for a revamp.
Ben and Lisa move in together and the show follows this.

ive heard this couple of times now and i got this off the oficial site waot i would like to know is it true?????/??????????

----------


## di marco

if you got it off the official site then i think its safe to say its true

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

do you know hwere they are going to live seeing asBen's house is sold and Lisa lives with her parents!?

----------


## di marco

> do you know hwere they are going to live seeing asBen's house is sold and Lisa lives with her parents!?


they could move into the taylor-burtons house? or the flat mandy and tony used to live in?   :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i thought of them BUT becca lives in tony and mandys flat and she HATES lisa and how could they afford the taylor-burton house? i thought the whole idea of bens dad selling the house was so he could get somewhere in London!

----------


## Abbie

hang on im sure if its true as i did get it off the oficail site BUT off the forums there

----------


## di marco

> i thought of them BUT becca lives in tony and mandys flat and she HATES lisa and how could they afford the taylor-burton house? i thought the whole idea of bens dad selling the house was so he could get somewhere in London!


oh yeh i forgot becca still lived in that flat! what about the flat above drive n buy cos i thought max was meant to be living there but i dont think they are so its empty?

----------


## di marco

> hang on im sure if its true as i did get it off the oficail site BUT off the forums there


oh the forums, then it may not be true, especially if the poster didnt give a source

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

u thought tht a new family would move into the burtons taylors house, we ned a new family

----------


## SoapRach

well the purpose of the spinoff (which is confirmed) is to show a more adult couple (the couple has not been announced officially) set up home together in Chester (rather than Hollyoaks) and so it's likely to be a new house (i.e. one that no-one in the show is currently living in.)

----------


## gbnut

and away from the rest of the characters as they are not in it!!  so i doubt  it will not be in hollyoaks village

----------


## 0jess0r0

its got lisa n ben in it n loads of new people

----------


## emma_strange

Spin offs are never as good  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> Spin offs are never as good


well seeing as i dont have e4 i wont see it so i wont know  :Sad:

----------


## emma_strange

Ahhh   :Ponder:  well if its anything like other spin offs then you wont miss much! And I hate Lisa so that doesnt help!

----------


## di marco

> Ahhh   well if its anything like other spin offs then you wont miss much! And I hate Lisa so that doesnt help!


yeh but i love ben!

----------

